# Barde oder Runenbewahrer?



## Jayner (2. Juli 2009)

Also eins vorweg ich habe (noch) nicht viel Ahnung von HDRO ...bin leider immer wieder zu WoW zurück.
Das soll sich jetzt ändern aber vorher benötige ich EINE Klasse, ich will nichtmehr soviel spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zähl mal ein paar Beispiele auf die zu meiner Spielweise passen (eigentlich weiß ich genau was ich will, weiß nurnicht ob das eher
zum Barden oder zum Runenbewahrer passt^^).

- Ich werde meist Solo lvln müssen
- Ich möchte einen vollwertigen Heiler spielen der ABER auch mal als Klasse die als DD in der Comminity akzeptiert wird
  und anehmbaren Schaden machen kann.

- Kann der Barde im Gruppenspiel auch mal als DD durchgehen?
- Zu beiden Klassen: Muss ich mein Equip verstärkt unterschiedlich (im Gegensatz zum Heilerequip)
  halten wenn ich denn mal keine Lust zum heilen habe?


Ich weiß, besonders die letzte Frage scheint sehr dümmlich zu sein, aber ich sagte ja
das ich noch viel Lernen muss was HDRO anbelangt und ich will ja das Spiel nicht mit WoW vergleichen. ^^


----------



## TheONE§ (2. Juli 2009)

morgens jayner,

na man merkt du hast dir das forum schon mal durchgelesen und weisst schon,
dass du mit vergleichen von wow-hdro hier auf ganz duennem eis bist^^

na spass bei seite, ich komm ja auch vom wow und mir ist das immer 
zuwider gewesen, wenn man wow verteufelt und hdro als heile welt auslobt.

beide sind sie aehnlicher als viele hier wahrhaben wollen.

aber ok, du hast ja auch fragen gestellt.

mh, ich hab nen 60er barden und keinen runi,
aber ich wuerd mal behaupten, dass es einen voll aktzeptierten heiler 
und vollwertigen dd nicht gibt in hdro.

der barde ist der vollwertige heiler, der runi ist der vollwertige dd.
barde macht auch schaden, aber wenn ich das mit einem twink von mir vergleiche,
einem hauptmann lvl 55, dann ist das lächerlich. er kommt natuerlich auch überall durch,
weil er sich halt sehr gut am leben halten kann, aber dmg macht er nicht wirklich viel, im vergleich.

einen runi kann ich nur vom hoerensagen einschaetzen, aber vom dmg her sind die
wohl neben den jägern ganz weit vorne. heilen können sie natürlich auch, aber am besten
nur ein ziel und sie brauchen ein bisschen, bis sie auf voller heilleistung sind. ihnen fehlt
wohl eine moeglichkeit, die ganze gruppe effektiv auf einmal zu heilen.

du wirst dich wohl entscheiden muessen was dir wichtiger ist,
als hauptheiler zu gelten oder sehr gut schaden austeilen zu können. 
beides geht nicht gemeinsam, zumindest nicht in hdro^^

ganz allgemein wuerde ich noch nachschieben,
dass du in hdro mit der "richtigen" klassenwahl nicht so sehr vom gruppenspiel bestimmt wirst.
zum einen besteht eine gruppe in hdro schon mal aus 6 spielern, da hat man deutlich mehr freiheiten
bei der klassenzusammenstellung. zum anderen sind in einer instanz oft andere faehigkeiten
gefragt, als voller schaden. ich finds immer gut, moeglichst viele klassen in der gruppe
zu haben, statt zB ohne buffs und crowd control mit 3 waffis und jaegern (machen alle mächtig aua)
loszuziehn.

und solltest du nicht unbedingt barde sein wollen, also mit deinem char voll auf heilung setzen,
dann finde ich ist die hauptmann klasse auch ne ueberlegung wert. 
neben dem kundigen ist er der beste supporter im spiel (buffs+heilungsmoeglichkeiten) und sehr robust fuers solospiel (schwere ruessi).
ich sag das deshalb, weil gerade runenbewahrer im solo spiel als die glaskanonen gelten, die wenig aushalten.


----------



## garius74 (10. Juli 2009)

Beide Klassen lassen sich so spielen.

Zum Runi kann ich nicht viel sagen, Schaden machen die aber auf jeden Fall und ich kenne Runis die von sich behaupten auch als Mainheiler große Innis/Raids mitzugehen.

Zum Barden kann ich dir direkt was sagen: Mainheal dürfte klar sein. Und Schaden macht der Barde in Kriegsrede und mit roter Skillung wunderbar. (Ohne Kundi an der Seite wird es halt nur schwierig den Schadensoutpunkt länger als 2 Min aufrecht zu erhalten ohne kurze Reg pause...*g (aber 2k Crits wirst du eine Menge sehen)


----------



## Gfreeman (14. Juli 2009)

Hi all,

interessanter Thread. Auch ich habe zuvor 5 Jahre WoW gespielt - mein Main-Char dort war Pala-Healer im Endcontent.

Bis jetzt (dreiviertel Jahr HdRO) hab ich einen Schurken auf 59 hochgespielt. Sehr zäh spielbare Klasse, macht aber jetzt endlich ein wenig Spass.

Als nächste Klasse will ich auch mal einen Heiler hochspielen - dachte natürlich auch an Barde oder Runi.

Nur zu liebe HDRO'ler. Bringt ruhig noch mehr Anregungen, dass auch mir die Entscheidungsfindung leichter fällt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## TheONE§ (14. Juli 2009)

mh, ich fand das leveln mit meinem barden auch muehseelig...bis da mal ein gegner umviel,
das dauerte und dauerte...
der runi, ich hab ja selber keine, aber der kommt mir so vor, also ob er eher auf jaegers
beinen wandelt, und die mobs schon tot sind, bevor sie bei ihm ankommen.


----------



## Olfmo (14. Juli 2009)

Runi und Barde sind einfach komplett unterschiedliche Klassen.

Der Barde ist selbst dann Heiler, wenn er eigentlich auf Schaden geskillt ist. Er teilt zwar auch gut aus und das Leveln geht meiner Meinung nach genau so gut wie mit anderen Klassen auch, aber ein Klick, dann ist Kriegsrede (die Schadenshaltung) aus und man kann im Nu alles heilen.

Der Runi ist nur dann ein Heiler, wenn er von der Ausrüstung darauf ausgerichtet ist und kann auch nicht mal einfach so im Kampf von Schaden auf Heilung umstellen (außer mit dem einen legendären Skill). Selbst dann würde ich persönlich immer einen Barden als Heiler bevorzugen. Auf der anderen Seite ist der Runi der Charakter, der momentan gegen einzelne Ziele am meisten Schaden macht, allerdings bekommt man arg Aggroprobleme im Gruppenspiel als DD.

Beim Leveln würde ich persönlich den Barden bevorzugen, denn der ist widerstandsfähiger weil er sich jederzeit heilen kann und auch mittlere Rüstung tragen mit dem entsprechenden Trait. Der Runi haut zwar einzelne Gegner schneller um, kann sich aber während dem Kampf dafür kaum heilen und kippt in seiner leichten Rüstung dann auch entsprechend schnell um.


----------



## Lograin (5. November 2009)

Ich habe beide Chars jetzt auf 54 und muss folgendes feststellen :

Ich hab beide zu 95% solo gelevelt! Das bedingt, dass ich die Gruppenheilung nicht wirklich beurteilen kann.

Der Runi: Auf Damage geskillt überholt der fast den Jäger, wage ich mal zu behaupten (Single Targets).
Der Runenstein ist ein netter kleiner Helfer, der gern mal für kurze Zeit den zusätzlichen Mob bindet und auch
heilt. Der Runi hat einen großen Vorteil, die Instantheilung. Das ist zwar nicht viel, aber beim flüchten kann man
sich recht gut am Leben halten.

Der Barde: Auf Skalde, also Schaden, geskillt und dem Einsatz der Kriegsrede verzichtet man auf ca. 80% Heilleistung!
Das sollte man nicht ausser acht lassen. Vom Schaden her ist der Skalde aber recht nett. Einen gelben Mob habe ich auf
50% Moral runter bevor der an mir dran ist. Es dauert länger eine Mob umzuhauen, aber durch die "verborgene" Heilung
übersteht man viel. 
"Verborgen" deswegen : man stellt einfach die Kriegsrede aus, bekommt 80% Heilung dazu und prügelt solang auf den
Mob ein bis der entweder umfällt oder keine Lust mehr hat, weils zu lang dauert (ganz so schlimm ist nicht)  Named/Quest
Mobs kloppe ich grundsätzlich ohne Kriegsrede. Dauert zwar, man muss auf die Kraft achten, aber es geht => 80% Moral, 5% Kraft
Mit der aktiven Kriegsrede ist es allerdings so gut wie nicht möglich, jemanden in einer brenzlichen Situation am Leben 
zu halten. Dafür ist das Verhältnis zwischen Castzeit und Heilung zu schlecht.

Das beste ist immernoch das Duo Barde/Runi, sag ich.


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

Wenn du leicht solo leveln möchtest, würde ich dir den Runenbewahrer empfehlen. Mit dem kam ich auch in Moria wunderbar alleine voran, er macht wirklich viel Schaden und kann sich selbst heilen(wenn auch nur wenig in maximaler Schadensstimmung), wenn es mal brenzlig werden sollte.

Ich selbst besite einen Runenbewahrer auf Stufe 60, kam sehr gut voran und ja, er wird auch als DD akzeptiert, macht mittlerweile sogar äußerst viel Schaden im Single-Target. 

Der Barde hingegen macht auch akzeptablen Schaden, würde aber niemals als DD durchgehen, in einer Gruppe heilt der Barde immer. Und solo levelt er sich am Ende zäh, trotzdem ist er als Heiler effektiver als der Runenbewahrer. 

Schlussendlich lässt sich aber sagen, dass sie sich sehr unterschiedlich sind und im Gruppenspiel auch in unterschiedlichen Bereichen arbeiten. Der Runenbewahrer heilt, sofern ein Barde in der Gruppe ist, nur unterstützend, ansonsten macht er Schaden oder übernimmt selbst die komplette Heilung. Barden hingegen machen in der "Kriegsrede"-Einstellung mehr Schaden, verlieren dadurch aber deutlich an Heilkraft, was in einer Gruppe nur in bestimmten Bosskämpfen funktioniert oder sich ein langer Kampf gegen Ende neigt und man den Gegner noch schneller bezwingen möchte.

Teste am besten beide Klassen an und schau selbst, welche dir besser liegt. Die eigene Meinung ist noch immer am wichtigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir können dir nur die nötigsten Infos geben.


----------



## Alexmaus (11. November 2009)

Ich habe zwar keinen Barden, aber einen Runenbewahrer auf 60 und kann folgendes sagen:

Ich habe Wert auf Schicksal / Wille / Kraftreg gelegt, das kann man gut als DD und als Heiler brauchen

1. Wenn ich als DD gebraucht werde, skill ich auf Feuer um, Kraftprobleme oder Aggroprobleme habe ich damit eigentlich gar nicht.

2. In den meisten Instanzen gehe ich auch als Hauptheiler mit ( blaue Linie komplett bestückt ) ohne Probleme, meine Sippenkollegen sind immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut der Runi heilt. 

Ich lasse mir über die sozialen Optionen nur die Effekte anzeigen, die ich selber vursacht habe, dadurch habe ich einen sehr guten Überblick über laufende HoT's, ich schaue immer das ich die Hots auf Tank / 2. in Aggroliste / mich selber permanent auf höchster Stufe ticken lassen kann. Zum Beispiel in Kombination mit einem Hauptmann in der Gruppe ( den wir fast immer dabei haben ) klappt das hervorragend.

Ich habe zwei verschiedene Beutel/Stein-Kombination für Feuer- oder Heil-Skillung, das macht dann schon auch einiges aus...


----------



## TheONE§ (11. November 2009)

Alexmaus schrieb:


> 1. Wenn ich als DD gebraucht werde, skill ich auf Feuer um, Kraftprobleme oder Aggroprobleme habe ich damit eigentlich gar nicht.



kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ehrlich gesagt.
jeder klasse geht irgendwann die kraft aus, wenn sie exessiv ihre (spezial-)faehigkeiten nutzt.
und bei dem schaden den runis machen...glaub ich auch, dass sich irgendwann der mob zu dir umdreht, oder?


----------



## simoni (11. November 2009)

Nein, wenn man den Runi gut spielt und die Fähigkeiten timet ist das gut möglich..leider oO


----------



## Lossehelin (12. November 2009)

Alexmaus schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keinen Barden, aber einen Runenbewahrer auf 60 und kann folgendes sagen:
> 
> Ich habe Wert auf Schicksal / Wille / Kraftreg gelegt, das kann man gut als DD und als Heiler brauchen
> 
> ...


Da kann ich nur vollkommen zustimmen.
Spiele neben einem Jäger und Wächter den Runi sehr sehr gern.
Und egal ob ich jetzt heilen oder Schaden machen muss/soll, aber er ist ausgezeichnet.
Wie schon vorher auch gesagt: Schaden macht er ne Menge und Aggroprobleme gibt es auch nicht.
Leider spiele ich keinen Barden um jetzt einen Vergleich machen zu können, aber das was ich so beobachtet habe, ist dass der Runi mit einem Ziel einfach besser klar kommt als der Barde. (Beim Heal)
Wenn aber die ganze Gruppe mal Schaden kassiert hat, dann wird es kritisch für den Runi, es ist aber auch machbar.



> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ehrlich gesagt.
> jeder klasse geht irgendwann die kraft aus, wenn sie exessiv ihre (spezial-)faehigkeiten nutzt.
> und bei dem schaden den runis machen...glaub ich auch, dass sich irgendwann der mob zu dir umdreht, oder?


Ehm mit der Kraft ist das so ne Sache. Ich würde sagen wenn man auf dem Gelben Pfad ist (die hohen DMG-Spitzen) kann einem schonmal schnell die Kraft ausgehen und man zieht die Aggro.
Wobei ich sagen würde, dass der gelbe Pfad eher fürs Solo-Play oder für die Etten gedacht ist.
Bei Raids, wenn ich als DD mitgehe, dann skille ich schön auf Rot. (Reinigendes Feuer)
Da hat man einen wunderbaren Skill (bekommt man mit 60) der macht ziemlich viel Schaden, besonders über Zeit und dabei zieht man gar keine Aggro. Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Runi verliert Aggro bei diesem Skill. Aber dafür muss man halt auf Rot geskilled sein. Außerdem hat man dann den Vorteil (auf roter Skillung) dass man immer weniger Kraftkosten hat.

Soooo das reicht erstmal so am frühen Morgen (:
Falls noch fragen bestehen einfach weiter posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (12. November 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Leider spiele ich keinen Barden um jetzt einen Vergleich machen zu können, aber das was ich so beobachtet habe, ist dass der Runi mit einem Ziel einfach besser klar kommt als der Barde. (Beim Heal)



na da wuerd ich jetzt eher mal die schule im dorf lassen, wies so schoen heisst.
leider fehlen mir auch konkrete vergleiche, weil wenn ich mit meinem barden wo mitgehe,
dann gehn dir runis dort -natuerlich- auf dmg.

ist ja auch nicht sinn unseres spiels, einen heal-meter um den bauch haengen zu haben, aber wenn du jetzt zu der ueberlegenen dmg,
ohne jegliches aggroziehn und kraftprobleme noch sagst, dass der runi auch noch der bessere single-target-heiler ist,
naja...das lass ich mal so nicht durchgehn. sondern melde mich irgendwann wieder, wenn ich auch nen runi auf 60 habe.


----------

